# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Roboy, humanoid robot, Artificial Intelligence Laboratory, University of Zurich, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Artificial Intelligence Laboratory

Contributor - Project Myorobotics

Website - roboy.org
devanthro.com
devanthro.org

youtube.com/Roboy

vimeo.com/user60285884

facebook.com/RoboyProject

twitter.com/RoboyJunior

linkedin.com/in/roboy

instagram.com/roboyjunior

ROBOY on Wikipedia

Project Leader - Rafael Hostettler

----------


## Airicist

ROBOY: Tendon Driven Humanoid Robot

Published on Dec 16, 2012




> We build a unique tendon driven humanoid robot in 9 month.






Roboy's first handshake 

Published on Feb 18, 2013




> Visit Roboy at the Robots on Tour in March 9, 2013 in Zurich.

----------


## Airicist

Roboy meets GLOBALWINE

Published on Oct 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT TechLounge 2014, Tag 1 Teil 6: Rafael Hostettler, Projektleiter Roboy

Published on Mar 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Roboy - An Advanced Humanoid Robot 

 Published on Mar 11, 2014




> Roboy is a humanoid Robot that came to being through crowd funding! He is built to replicate the human form factor he doesn't have motors as muscles but springs. One of Roboy's creators gives us the run down on this robot.

----------


## Airicist

Roboy's springy joints move like yours

Published on Mar 12, 2014




> The springs give Roboy's movements fluidity, which is different than the sometimes stiff movements in other robots.

----------


## Airicist

Roboy Patreon
December 14, 2016




> As a robot, I want to become the best robot in the world, as good as a human body - and to achieve that, I am on Patreon.

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTT NET: Myoremote Roboy

Published on Apr 30, 2018




> The Myorobotics modular robotics toolkit was developed as open hardware in the Myorobotics FP7 EU-project and is now further developed by GI among others. With its anthropomimetic behavior and human-like dynamics it is predestined to be used in tele-operation scenarios. By combining this robotics hardware with recently made available room-scale virtual reality headsets (HTC Vive) and augmented reality solutions (Microsoft HoloLens, Meta Meta2), GI can deliver a unique teleoperation experience, yielding superior handling results over current solutions.

----------


## Airicist

The Roboy Project 2018 @ HMI

Published on May 3, 2018




> Rafael Hostettler is talking about the Roboy project with its new Roboy 2.0 and the agile hardware development organization behind the products.

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTT NET myoremote Roboy

Published on May 3, 2018




> In this Video we show results of our voucher project »Myoremote«, which occurred as part of EU-funded project ROBOTT-NET for the start-up General Interfaces and their ROBOY. Project partner in this three month work was besides Fraunhofer IPA in Stuttgart the British Manufacturing Technology Centre (MTC) in Coventry.

----------


## Airicist

Skill Machine

Published on Mar 22, 2019




> Roboy Skill Machine is a tool that makes controlling and starting Roboy much easier. We have consolidated some of Roboy’s skills, such as User Tracking, State Tracking (Status of Roboy’s motors) & Face Recognition in a web-based user friendly environment. Skill Machine is written in Python and uses ROS Kinetic, along with bond functionality. The front-end is developed using Node-RED.
> Once you have Skill Machine running on Roboy, you can control Roboy and see it’s motors status using a browser on any device connected to the same network as Roboy.

----------


## Airicist

Next Level Muscle and Legs | Roboy Final Video | Winter-Semester 2018-19

Published on Mar 24, 2019




> Roboy 3.0, the next step in Roboyan evolution! 
> Coming soon – a new muscle designed to enable active cooling. In this video, you can see the assembly of legs with its 22 motors. The ankle is designed to move just like a human one. Roboy's new legs will be capable of sitting, standing, and static walking. Their embedded design allows fast or powerful motion with new muscle units in a modular design.

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot Selling Ice Cream - Roboy Final Presentations Summer Semester 2019

Premiered Oct 10, 2019




> A humanoid robot serving you ice cream - on his own ice cream bike: What a delicious vision! Did we make it? Check out the video!

----------

